# Very well put together web site



## grandpapa (Jul 31, 2005)

I have to say that this has turned into a very interesting web site! congrats to those of you that helped develop it and I hope it stays around for a long time. Came across it while searching for info, and think I will stay a while. 
Great site! Ton's of info!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to da club, Grandpa! When I came here, I was just seeking an info and after visiting the Off Topic section, I guessed this is only a bunch of cretins. But it became my favorite place on the net now!

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to The Great Melting Pot Gramps.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey welcome, grandad!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to you! And Pisis, where did you get that picture in your sig? It looks so familiar. :O It's a Spitfire, right?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome Gramps!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome grandpapa. Enjoy it, alot of us came for a question or two and have become regulars here.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks gramps, i've been here for years, i just can't ceem to leave  i can't even remember how i cam across this site!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

Holy crap, Pips!?! You had to ask if it was a Spitifre!?!?!?!?

And welcome, grandpapa...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome! 8)

*Insert humourous comment about my arrival HERE*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

I just came to steal a bunch of pictures one day, but hey it's all good.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Mr Grandpapa its a sad tale but most of us only paid a fleeting visit and before we knew it Zap we got trapped. 
I only came on here to ask the time and my bloody modem got jammed 
Most of the guys are great all except that Skimmer fella he,s a submariner so all that raptures of the deep stuff has made him a bit water logged. Ive heard him on the what do you sound like thread. permanent Helium absorption where as I'm such a swarve sophisticated English gentleman the contrast is absolutely bleeding amazing   
I like you really skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh great! Trackend showed up! Well so much for _this_ thread! 

You're a bugger tracks, ya know that?


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Never a truer word spoken Skim I couldn't agree more, at least I'm not a miserable bugger


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

True enough, m8.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

_"...swarve sophisticated English gentleman..."_ 

You're a Southern Jessie Tit, you mean.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, I just came for some pictures and haven't left.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

ooo D Im all uset now Old Grandpapa is going to get the wrong impression of us limeys as if we are not all one big happy family.
I hope you enjoy your visits GPP dont listen to D his a very sad man/ boy/ man oh whatever but he is hot on Tanks and stuff.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

The Jagdflieger Pips said:


> Welcome to you! And Pisis, where did you get that picture in your sig? It looks so familiar. :O It's a Spitfire, right?



lol it's surely a Spitfire man. It's a personal Spit of an ace W/Cdr Douglas R. Bader, DFC&Bar, DSO, who despite that was legless, scored some 22+ airborne kills. He lead the no. 242 Canadain sqdn until he was shot down in 1942, I think. Then he was kept in Stalag Luft (concentration camp for shot down Ally pilots) where he tried to escape and destroyed his peggy-legs, so the RAF delivered him new on a chute! 

This is a modified picture in GIF format to be transparent, and so it is less quality. I'll post the original picture tommorrow, since now I'm very tired and it would take some minutes to upload, cuz my PC is running winXP on 32mb ram.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 1, 2005)

> cuz my PC is running winXP on 32mb ram.


Jesus Freakin' Christ!!!! I thought I was bad runnin XP on a 755Mhz/128Mb machine....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2005)

We're just one big happy dysfunctional family, track.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > cuz my PC is running winXP on 32mb ram.
> 
> 
> Jesus Freakin' Christ!!!! I thought I was bad runnin XP on a 755Mhz/128Mb machine....



Well I got also 755MHz but only 32mb ram and the xp's worked fine until I installed several proggies, like PSP8.0, SpySweeper, MicrogRafx Windows Draw, EAW... Now it's usable only for surfing, sometimes, when the pc has a good day, I'm able to work in the painshop...  I have to reinstall the good ole 98's

Pips, here you go the Spit in original:


----------



## grandpapa (Aug 5, 2005)

What a bunch of characters but it's all good!! Thanks fer the welcome, and I like the pic of the B-25 evangilder, so far the best shot I think I"ve seen of that plane.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks grandpapa, if you mean the one in my siggy, I took that one at the Camarillo Air Show last August. We had 2 B-25s there last year. I hope we have them both there this year. Incidentally, the museum where I volunteer is restoring the only surviving PB-J (Navy version of the B-25). It should be another couple of years and it will be ready.

I could post some more shots of the 2 B-25s if you are interested. I also have some video clips I shot of them last year.


----------



## grandpapa (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes I would like to see the shots. The clips though I would not be able to view.. old puter just aint got what it takes.
Talkin about Navy though, I served on the Bon Homme Richard in the Gulf of Tonkin. At the end of our tour on line, Squadron Va 125 flew off the last remaining Spads an AD's, and as far as I know they were sent to the Smithsonian and are or were on display there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey alright, another Navy dude! And a vet at that! Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Here are some shots of the Mitchell for you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Very verty nice! 8) I like the second one down, thats awesome!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, CC. I took all of those at the show last year. You should have heard them roll by. The sound of the those radials is awesome. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, that's cool pictures Evan!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice pics Evan.... very nice!

Hi Gramps! does this mean you may be older than me.... woohoo!!!
I came here looking for men.... I didn't find any  but got chatting with the boys (thought they might have an uncle or older brother stashed away somewhere  ).


shhh! I really came here to ask a question about the Lancaster... but gotta keep the facade up 8) 

Welcome hon.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

Admit it, Crips. You like the touch of a younger man.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

In a paedophilic way?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

geezes christ


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

How would it be in a paedophile kind of way, when I said man? In the English law technically you can all be a man when 18. Man refers to adult male, 18 and over.


----------



## GT (Aug 12, 2005)

Update.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> How would it be in a paedophile kind of way, when I said man? In the English law technically you can all be a man when 18. Man refers to adult male, 18 and over.



Grandparents, parents, aunties, uncles etc have given me the term "Young Man" for as long as I can remember


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Your family are freaks though, CC. How do you think you were created?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

In my dads workshop when he had some excess wood, fenceposts and nails left over from a fence he'd just put up.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

You must be one of the new models.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah but the overall quality is still fairly bad - several screws have come loose over time and more are likely to follow suit.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Modern day British engineering for you.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 13, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Admit it, Crips. You like the touch of a younger man.



I will consult my memory (takes time, with being soooo old and it has been such a long time) and get back to you on that.

Here's a story for ya Plan_D...... the last guy I arranged a date with... I got all dressed up for him, he thought he was on a 'promise', but I had a very sharp object in my back to chop off his pride and joy......... trust me he deserved it and trust me (back then) I would have gone through with it.
Maybe the gods were with me, as he hurt his back and didn't turn up. Other wise I would be typing this from my cell  

So hon, the touch of any man reguardless of age, would have to be a tad special mate unless he liked hospital food that is  

But hey.... I'm worth the challenge  and at my age hon.... most men ARE younger


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

It's a challenge for you plan!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

I like a challenge! And if you're below 50 and above 16, I'm game.  
You'd be surprised how much of a gentleman I can be. It's just that it's not too often I need to be polite and nice to get laid. I live in Doncaster...that says it all.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Never been there but good for you if you know when to behave as neccessary. 

btw, did you see the movie _The Football Factory_?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

You've never been to Doncaster!?! I envy you. 

And no I haven't seen it.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

where is it? somewhere up north?


----------



## Crippen (Aug 14, 2005)

Doncaster is not far from Sheffield, yep in the North. They make people very outspoken in the North (Can you tell, PD isnt too shy is he).

Well Plan, not sure if you are brave, stupid or drunk, but either way 'Cheers hon' it was the most normal thing anyone has said to me in seven months and it made me chuckle  So thank you. 

It is nice to know you would be polite first, most Mancs lads dont even bother with the polite bit first. Are you also trained to say Thank you !?

Quite some age range you put out there, how many beers does it take for everyone to look the same???? careful hon one night you could find CCs lovely legs brushing up against you


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

As the lovely Crippen pointed out, it's "up north" - it's the rail center of the north to be precise. 

It's no trouble, I enjoy givin' anyone a laugh even at my own expense. And oh yes, I am polite first and foremost. Please, thank you, ladies first. It's just that I soon lose that when around the wonderful creations Doncaster brings towards me "Up for a shag, love!?" - erh, not with you thanks, I'm not THAT drunk. 

'Ey, 'ey, 'ey, age is no object. It's the lady stood in front that matters. To the Trilogy where they don't ask for proof of age and neither do I! 

Boy, that's gonna get me in some trouble one day.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

A trully British Gentleman


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Boy, that's gonna get me in some trouble one day.


It sure as hell will Plan. Hey you could play life safe, but I get the feeling you would be bored to tears doing that. Much like myself.

Doncaster it's the rail center of the north to be precise. Is it?
when did that happen and what else dont I know?


----------

